# Are there any americans studying at UCT?



## JohnUCT (Nov 27, 2011)

If so, please, reach out to me. I'll be moving there in a couple months.


----------



## AlexJ (Dec 15, 2011)

Not UCT, but I will be in Stellenbosch starting January.


----------



## kmpneil (Mar 14, 2012)

JohnUCT said:


> If so, please, reach out to me. I'll be moving there in a couple months.


What program are you doing? I have been considering applying for a year.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

There are SO many Americans at UCT it's crazy. Don't worry about finding some now. As soon as you step foot on UCT campus you will bump into Americans. And, really I think it's nice to meet people from other countries.

But a word of warning. I came here to study for 6 months in 2007 and I am still living here. I loved it so much I just couldn't move back to NYC. 

Good luck and I know you will love it here.


----------

